# Eye Candy



## Son (Jun 2, 2009)

Coral Newnan, 3400 BC, Hillsborough Co. Fl. Wish they had left all of em in this good of a shape. But they didn't make em for us...


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont like you.......  have you done much looking in the rivers?


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## holler tree (Jun 2, 2009)

nice points


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jun 2, 2009)

I want to find one like that. Just one.......


----------



## Katera73 (Jun 2, 2009)

Where was the Newnan found?


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 2, 2009)

Katera73 said:


> Where was the Newnan found?


Hillsborough Co. Fl.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 2, 2009)

man there are some fine ones that come out of Florida!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2009)

Troy, I really like that Waller Knife!!!


----------



## dmedd (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## dmedd (Jun 2, 2009)

More FL stuff


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Troy, I really like that Waller Knife!!!


Thank you.
Wanna see a few more points?


----------



## dmedd (Jun 2, 2009)

Grooved axe


----------



## dmedd (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 2, 2009)

dmedd, show them the wacissa.....

Here are a few more....


----------



## dmedd (Jun 2, 2009)

This one Troy?











How about a candy Bolen Plain?


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 2, 2009)

That the one! nice. thanks for the pics


----------



## dmedd (Jun 2, 2009)

How about a Savannah River?


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## dmedd (Jun 2, 2009)

You've got some nice uns Troy.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2009)

wow, what i would give to be able to find half of what you guys find! very nice guys, keep em comein!


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 2, 2009)

more candy!!


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 2, 2009)

dmedd said:


> You've got some nice uns Troy.



Thanks.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jun 3, 2009)

awesome points


----------



## Wildcat86 (Jun 3, 2009)

TROY13 said:


> more candy!!



Nice points! Love that chocolate swirl Savannah River on top.


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2009)

*Eye candy*


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2009)

*Eye candy*


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2009)

*Eye candy*


----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 4, 2009)

Son.....stop it!!!


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2009)

*Eye candy*


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2009)

Florida Hardee points, Hillsborough and Pasco Counties


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2009)

Fl arrowheads


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2009)

Hillsborough co. Fl, a cache of ten "Florida Archaic Stemmed"


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## bigkga69 (Jun 4, 2009)

your not listening!!!  awsome collections!!


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Over five inches of blade, /////central gulf coast of Fl.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

*Eye candy*

SW Ga, practically found this one at the back door.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice stuff. Keep em coming! Son, will you still sign me up on your message board?


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Dug this one up in a spot everybody else went around because of a small myrtle tree. Greasy Agate Thonotosassa.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

The cenote coral newnan. Found this one in Pinellas Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Coral, Marion of marions. Central Fl.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Three more coral Marions, Hillsborough Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

And they told me, I wouldn't find one in that swamp.

Hillsborough Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

'


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

South/Central Fl.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Hillsborough Co. Fl.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 5, 2009)

We used to spend countless hours walking around in plowed fields stairing at the ground, but we never found anything like what you have.  Good  job.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Since I moved to Ga, I've found that plowed fields don't yield the quality that dug point from South Central Fl does.
Farm fields get tilled, fertilized, limed etc.. all taking a toll on stone of any kind. One doesn't learn as much about cultural periods, typology, and association from plowed fields either. that's because everything is mixed for the most part. Errosion, filling, landleveling etc... all confuse the issues.

Coral Hillsborough found in Pasco Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

What you find has all to do with the region and quality of stone used. Add that to different people who made em, and you have all the differences. Here's some SW Ga colored field finds.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

In 60 years of collecting, I collected from about nine states. Spent many vacations walking fields, and digging in other states. In creeks, rivers etc.. I like em all, and treasure each state collection.

Here's some of my favorites collected In Macon, Lee, Talapoosa and Bulloch Co. Al.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Tn, Al, and Ky.\\


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Hayes point, my favorite from Mississippi


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Found a lot of stuff in Arkansas, but this is my favorite point found just south of Forest City.


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice stuff Son.... more candy!!


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Wildcat86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Son, is there anywhere you can still get a bullen book?


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wildcat86 said:


> Son, is there anywhere you can still get a bullen book?


I got a Bullen book free...... just joined the Kolomoki Society.http://www.geocities.com/kolomoki_society/


----------



## Wildcat86 (Jun 5, 2009)

TROY13 said:


> I got a Bullen book free...... just joined the Kolomoki Society.http://www.geocities.com/kolomoki_society/



Thanks for letting me know about that.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep, the Kolomoki Society still has plenty of Bullens books. Don't pay 27 bucks or more for one off the internet. Just join the society and get one free with a 15 dollar membership.

Marion co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a Safety Harbor point, Woodland culutral period, found associated with Hernando points.
But don't look now, somebody is trying to change the name to Manasota.
The Safety Harbor was named in 1962 or before. Probably before most of those wanting to change type names were born.
There are many variations in shape for every point type, not a good reason for name splitting.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Safety Harbor points. The farther south they're found, the less they are serrated.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Hillsborough Co. Fl. Made of local chert and found in a site that had Thonotosassa to Simpson types.


----------



## holler tree (Jun 5, 2009)

Son said:


>



now thats a frame full of goodies there. bolen has always been my point of choice something about finding one of those twisted up jokers just does it for me, but finding anything of that quality makes it all worth while.


----------



## Son (Jun 5, 2009)

Wacissa


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2009)

Son said:


> This is a Safety Harbor point, Woodland culutral period, found associated with Hernando points.
> But don't look now, somebody is trying to change the name to Manasota.
> The Safety Harbor was named in 1962 or before. Probably before most of those wanting to change type names were born.
> There are many variations in shape for every point type, not a good reason for name splitting.



The Safety Harbor arguement, and hostilities from other websites is not gonna be rehashed here.

Thanks.


----------



## stealthman52 (Jun 7, 2009)

John,don't let ole son fool you,he has the ability and the knowledge of knowing where to look,where to dig,and you probably could not view his entire collection in one day.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jun 7, 2009)

nicodemus said:


> the safety harbor arguement, and hostilities from other websites is not gonna be rehashed here.
> 
> Thanks.



*Thank you Nick !*


----------



## Son (Jun 7, 2009)

Never thought about any hostilities, just posting some points, and my descriptions are for your consideration, Can't see why some folks can't let it go at that.

Here's one of my favorite S. Ga Kirks. Some may have other names for it.


----------



## Son (Jun 7, 2009)

Many years ago while taking a break from stringing wire on telephone poles, I took a lunch break under a huge oak on the Hillsborough River near Tampa. Found this coral point where the city had recently buried a storm drain.
It's a Marion type.


----------



## Son (Jun 7, 2009)

Boggies..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2009)

I know...


----------



## Son (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll post this one more, my favorite Hardee point.






Fini Walloo on this subject. Hope some of ya enjoyed the thread.

Son


----------



## jayroe (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## jayroe (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Those are nice jayroe.


----------



## TROY13 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## TROY13 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## TROY13 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 8, 2009)

Son, I received your 2 pm's, I cked that site out and would really be interested in joining so will send you the info asap. I loved this thread. There's something almost magical I believe in finding arrowheads and points. I always think of the person who knapped it and what happened to them. And I thank them for letting me find it. I guess I'm crazy. I have 2 older brothers who stayed mad at me as a child because I played in the streams and creeks catching snakes and waterdogs and always came home for supper with a pocket full of points and minnows to. My husband and I have found them hunting on Bowater property for years. I really love the ones with pink tints to them,, it's a girl thing!!! I always had better luck in the streams and creekbeds than the fields I think. I live in south Bradley Cty, spitting distance from Red Clay, 2 miles from GA line. Do you ever feel any energy from them when you hold them? Maybe be a mineral thing or something but sometimes I think I can hear them!!!HA!!! Guess I am crazy!! Thanks for showing them, they were eye candy!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 8, 2009)

Troy13 and jayroe, thanks for showing your points also! I just knew Son started it all.


----------



## woods-n-water (Aug 9, 2009)

Absolutly unreal. Beautiful points. Wish i could be so lucky


----------



## dixiebelle (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice. Think I need to move to Fl. LOL


----------



## TROY13 (Aug 9, 2009)

dixiebelle said:


> Very nice. Think I need to move to Fl. LOL



All my pics are  Georgia points.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 9, 2009)

Troy throwing a couple of Duvies in there for me.  You da Man!


----------



## jman9977 (Aug 9, 2009)

You have a very fine collection. I can't stop droooooling.
 Thanks for sharing.


----------

